# Show training questions



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

The eight year old boy I babysit is interested in joining my 4-H club and showing a goat at next years fair. We don't have a goat club or a goat project leader, I'm basically THE most experienced shower in our county. And I'm not that experienced 

The goat he would be showing is one of mine, whether it's one of this years babies or next years. His mom is very adamant that he would be training her and taking care of her, coming to our house in the mornings and feeding/watering.

Like I said, I'm NOT experienced. I don't know the "proper" way to set up/teach HOW to set up. I want to start training my new baby, Lucy (start early for the best results?) so I know how before teaching him how! 

How do you train your babies to set up? What are you trying to make them do? 

I'm pretty sure I've asked this before and everyone was "Just be patient and they'll learn." , but didn't say how to do it. 

I really want/need advice!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That is great he wants to learn. Went to a 4-H show today and saw so many little kids absolutely loving their projects  A couple of questions...
This is dairy, right? Is he allowed to show at fair without a goat group from your club?

What helps is taking them out everyday to practice with setting up. I don't show dairy, so I'll let someone more experienced answer the "how" part


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

We have a TINY fair. There's no meat class (I'm going to submit it next year to be added to the fair book). The only classes are Dairy, Showmanship and Pet. He'd be showing Pet the first year, just to get a feel for it before he goes on the Showmanship. I haven't done Dairy before, this is the first year I'll be doing it.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I just want to hang around and see the responses. We are in the same boat here.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Please guys, I really need some tips!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Alright tayet, I give in!! 

I wa looking at your thread but wanted to see if anyone else would help first. Considering Delilah (on here) messaged me this morning & said that she got 1st in showmanship for her 4-h thing thanks to me, ill help 
Keep in mind, I do dairy. 

I'm gunna post my pointers then go back and explain why or what.  

1the animal's "spot" 
2the "button" 
3your expression 
4TRAINING


1- you need to find the animals spot. In other words, the place they like to he scratched. Weither it's the face, the shoulder, TAIL WEBB (yes I have a doe that love me scratching her tail Webb) I like to only scratch that place while in the ring cause if you do it while practicing they'll get use to it & expect it so it won't calm them down in the ring. 

2- the button, right infront if their hip bones on right and left side of the spine, if you push down there somewhere in the loin area, they'll squat down a tad and judge like it. Dunno why but they do! Lol 

3- your expression means a lot to the judge. You have to look like you're having a blast but containing yourself because they want you to look serious also. 

4- training, while training I have steps. 

1~ just get them to walk by your side. Get them to walk on your right side mostly but also try left side a LITTLE bit. Just take them on walks. Give them animals crackers while on that walk to. Talk to them. Just bond 

2~ walking in a circle. I like to walk them someone away from their friends and away from grass. Somewhere they can't get distracted. 
Just walk them in a circle as if you were in the show ring. 
3- setting up. The legs need to be a reflection of eAchother. The front I like to have them back more rather than infront to give the impression of having a big chest floor. The back legs need to be out a LITTLE bit and apart but straight down, giving room for the udder. (Look at my second picture, it's GREAT for this area) 

4~ last but not least putting all together (the last 3-4 weeks before fair ) just work on that. 
Get them use to seeing other people. 


Hope that helped 
Patience is key, but in some cases, specially with ND's, you have to find another way around it. 


Also, be as serious as possible when training. So the goat understands it's a serious time.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry for it being so long!!!! Didnt realize it was that long.. Lol


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you so much!! That is a big help. I can't wait to try this  Now I wanna go try it, but I have to wait till I get home later. 

How soon can you start training after a doe kids?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Tayet said:


> Thank you so much!! That is a big help. I can't wait to try this  Now I wanna go try it, but I have to wait till I get home later.
> 
> How soon can you start training after a doe kids?


Well it's going to be hard with a doe wanting to get back to her babies but I'm thinking 12 hours after. 
I say 12 hours cause she'd wanna sleep & get back to normal. Lol

If you have any problems, just ask


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

What emilieanne said is about the best lol I learned from her tips so read them over and practice them like I did lol!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Delilah said:


> What emilieanne said is about the best lol I learned from her tips so read them over and practice them like I did lol!


I meant read and practice a lot lol!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I will for sure! Can't wait to try them out


----------

